# Corkscrew Vallisneria wilting :(



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

I bought some of these from a guy on ebay. The plants looked real good when they got here, and I planted them the same day. Now it has been about three days and it looks as if they are wilting. I have never had these before and I am asking is this normal and will they come back?? If not I dont know what I did wrong.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

Are you dosing with Excel? Vals are sensitive to it.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

We need to know more about your tank:, size, lighting, C02, water parameters...


----------



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

I am not using excel because I knew that they were sensitive to it . I have this in a 20g tank and 65 watts of 6700k light. I am using all the seachem products except the excel. All my other plants are growing fine like the micro swords and the HC. So I dont know what the problem is.


So I take it that is not normal for valls, to die back and then regrow. Like some other plants I have.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

On the other hand Fred, it is very normal for all soft leaved plants, including the corkscrew vals, to die back on relocation. I have had corkscrew vals for decades in several of my tanks, its one of my favorites. Some years back when I converted some of my tanks to CO2, and planted one of them with corkscrew val, I ran into a big problem with these plants. Unlike the initial die-back and regrow, these vals would die-back every time for the next 3 months. Only patience helped me to leave them alone. Then finally they started to grow with the widest leaves I have seen on corkscrew vals.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Along with the above info, also make sure you're not burying the crown in the gravel, as that will kill them.


----------



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys I will sit and wait and try to be patient.


----------



## Cichlids&Baseball (Jan 12, 2008)

will the corkscrew vals work in my cichlid tank?


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes if they are dwarfs (apistos), kribs, angels, discuss.................................but not with that rough lot from Africa who dig up the entire aquarium. out:


----------

